# ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO***



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a video of my rabbit with full exhaust, no cat, resonator.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (empirerider)*

I'm glad you don;t live in my neighborhood!!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (whatsyourbeef)*

Why's that?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (empirerider)*

no cat, as in you deleted it or as in the hollowed it out


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (empirerider)*

do you have headers too?


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (Erik04gti)*

No cat at all and i have OBX headers.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

were did you find obx headers? i seen them for the jetta but not for the rabbit, are they any good?


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

No cat is pretty inconsiderate to the environment, seeing as you've got "High Flow" options, and your stock cat really isnt restrictive, you dont own a race car or need to run with out a cat for "That extra boost"... I really hope you foul your O2 sensors.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_were did you find obx headers? i seen them for the jetta but not for the rabbit, are they any good? 

its the same engine...
to the OP, did you notice a gain with those headers? cause they look like s**t. thats what kept me from buying them


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
its the same engine...
to the OP, did you notice a gain with those headers? cause they look like s**t. that's what kept me from buying them

That's what I'm hearing from people now. I haven't had any problems yet, and i did notice a gain.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

empirerider,
can you give us a full break down of what you got underhood? if of course you dont mind sharing... so far i understand you got OBX header, gutted cat or straight pipe, no resonator and what kind of exhaust? really dig the sound and was wondering what else is done to your CW bunny...
my bad maing i found your other post and got those details...


_Modified by Blitzkrieg'nBunny at 8:50 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## vwmkv (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

yeah,
what year is your car
can you also explain your intake
looks like carbonio without the second curved pipe
i was thinking about doing something similiar
but i didnt think the filter would fit straight on like yours
did you do any mods to the battery tray
very nice i like it alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vwmkv at 12:00 AM 9-14-2008_


_Modified by vwmkv at 12:01 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

No problem:
2007 2.5L Rabbit
-Nuespeed crank pully
-GIAC remap
-Carboni intake with out curved pipe
-OBX headers with downpie
-Stright pipe, no resonator with Magnafolw cat back


_Modified by empirerider at 10:56 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (empirerider)*

have you noticed any overheating with those headers?
i only ask because my friend had a set on his old civic and they would get so hot the pipes literally began to turn red after driving it hard for a while. and that was in a little 4 banger, our engines are bigger and run hotter than the civic engine does, i'm afraid they are going to cause some major damage


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Haven't noticed any over heating yet.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (empirerider)*

CEL is on i presume, right????
and its "header", not headers, you only got 1


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (empirerider)*

ouch. not liking the sound. I too am glad you don't live anywhere near me. And put your cat back on, what's the point of taking that off?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_CEL is on i presume, right????
and its "header", not headers, you only got 1









alright grammar freak, "You only *have* 1"


----------



## vwmkv (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

do you have the restricting ring on the carbonio?
and did you do any mods to the battery cover?
thanks


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

how about of a video of you driving the car


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

hopefully I'll have time this week end!


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (empirerider)*

sounds amazing!


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (empirerider)*

Crazy Loud


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (ssd-spec)*

Sounds crazy..... but you shoulda went wit a high flow cat at least man were runnin outta polarbears as it is


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_Sounds crazy..... but you shoulda went wit a high flow cat at least man were runnin outta polarbears as it is









I know.....I know I'm putting one on next season. In a couple of months the car is getting stored, i don't drive the car that much


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_Sounds crazy..... but you shoulda went wit a high flow cat at least man were runnin outta polarbears as it is









dude polar bears suck, they are bears.. dont you watch the colbert report? peguins are the ****


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

got admit the car sounds sick. also your car is also sick. must ask what type of rims you have because those set it off a lot.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

lol yes i do watch colbert hes halarious


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: ***2.5L full exhaust VIDEO*** (07bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07bunny* »_got admit the car sounds sick. also your car is also sick. must ask what type of rims you have because those set it off a lot.

There Nuvolari replicas with custom center caps


----------



## []V[]addog (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm sorry but that exhaust sounds hideous


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (empirerider)*

i know this is kinda old but do you know what you run in a 1/4?


_Quote, originally posted by *empirerider* »_No problem:
2007 2.5L Rabbit
-Nuespeed crank pully
-GIAC remap
-Carboni intake with out curved pipe
-OBX headers with downpie
-Stright pipe, no resonator with Magnafolw cat back

_Modified by empirerider at 10:56 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

Never ran 1/4 mile or did a dyno. Might actully run it this friday if the weather is good.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (empirerider)*

sweet let us know how you do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

